# today is the day! (SVS)



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Today my 5.1 SVS ultras are being delivered!! I can't wait! I spent all weekend finishing up loose ends and making sure that everything is ready to go. I still don't have my center channel stand but with any luck it might be delivered today. This will be a major hurdle but far from the end of the race.......I still want to add more power. I'd like to add a 200 or 300 watt 5 channel amp and some acoustical treatments. Oh and I still want some type of iPad automation/control. The final thing will be to add some automated movie screen curtains

:dancebanana:arty::fireworks2::fireworks1::fireworks3:


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats. Can't wait to hear what you think of the Ultras. Have fun


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Christmas in July,have fun be careful to not hurt your back carrying it all inside. Then you would have to stay home from work and that would be a shame.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

B- one said:


> Christmas in July,have fun be careful to not hurt your back carrying it all inside. Then you would have to stay home from work and that would be a shame.


Haha! I know, and the kicker is it all has to go up to the third floor. :yikes:


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats on your new system!!!!

:TT


Please report back on your initial impressions and 
*Spoiler* 



I demand pics..........a lot of them!!!!




:bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on the new editions. :T Hope you give us a review on how you like them. I have only heard good things about SVS, You must be excited to get them set up.:clap:


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> Congrats on the new editions. :T Hope you give us a review on how you like them. I have only heard good things about SVS, You must be excited to get them set up.:clap:


Very excited.....I'm still waiting for them. Getting pretty anxious!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase! I know I would be super excited if I were you. Be sure to post some pictures of the new speakers after you get em all set up (or even before)  Are the delivery people bringing them up to the third floor, or is that something you'll have to do?


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

gorb said:


> Congrats on your purchase! I know I would be super excited if I were you. Be sure to post some pictures of the new speakers after you get em all set up (or even before)  Are the delivery people bringing them up to the third floor, or is that something you'll have to do?


The third floor move is all me.....been hitting the gym just for this day. Haha!!
I have a 2 wheel appliance dolly that I plan to use....so it should be to bad.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Once we stop hearing form you for a few hrs we will know that they have arrived


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Once we stop hearing form you for a few hrs we will know that they have arrived


Yep. LOL!!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

This is my first dedicated home theater room. Every other system has been a home theater in a box.....so ya I'm really excited!!!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Truck just pulled up!!:dancebanana:


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> Truck just pulled up!!:dancebanana:


Pics or didn't happen.........:devil:


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Guess you'll just have to take my word for the time being. iPhone pics at to big.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> Guess you'll just have to take my word for the time being. iPhone pics at to big.


LOL...........I was just kidding with you.

Looking forward to read your initial impressions...........have fun!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

I think I went about this all wrong, should of started with the sub. Now that's the last box I have to take up to the third level. Geez, I bet the packaging added another 20lbs to the towers....can't wait to move the sub. FYI, that's sarcasm.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

sound pioneer said:


> The third floor move is all me.....been hitting the gym just for this day. Haha!!
> I have a 2 wheel appliance dolly that I plan to use....so it should be to bad.


I'd at least have a friend over to help me, but you're probably in much better shape than I am  The dolly will definitely help, provided the base plate is deep enough and the tires aren't flat lol.

To resize your photos, I'd recommend irfan view (free image viewer capable of minor editing). I'm sure there are a lot of other options out there but it's what I've used for at least the last decade or so.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

gorb said:


> I'd at least have a friend over to help me, but you're probably in much better shape than I am  The dolly will definitely help, provided the base plate is deep enough and the tires aren't flat lol.
> 
> To resize your photos, I'd recommend irfan view (free image viewer capable of minor editing). I'm sure there are a lot of other options out there but it's what I've used for at least the last decade or so.


I hit the gym 5 days a week but I still need help with the huge subwoofer. My dolly wheels are to small and it makes it really difficult to pull up the stairs. Got the towers unboxed and man to they look awesome!!
Was about to unbox the center channel and the doorbell rang.....dammit! Turns out it was my center channel stand, talk a out perfect timing. Haha!! 

On a side note....must be really careful when unboxing speakers with grills on both sides. I freaked out when one of the grills got "popped" in but it popped right back out. and I was going super slow and being extra careful too. It looks perfect now like nothing ever happened.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

A few pictures, resized.

The finish on these is truly amazing. Absolutely beautiful! Oops, duplicate pictures. Sorry.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

What about a picture with the grills off please.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

B- one said:


> What about a picture with the grills off please.


That will come later....not at home right now.

I really can't emphasize enough how awesome the finish is.....If they sound half as good as they look I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Those Ultras look great. Looking forward to your review of them.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

B- one said:


> What about a picture with the grills off please.


Yeah..........what he said........we want to see them naked.........:devil:

Wait, where are the pics of the subs!?!?!


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> That will come later....not at home right now.
> 
> I really can't emphasize enough how awesome the finish is.....*If they sound half as good as they look* I'll be ecstatic.


Wait...........you didn't try your system yet?????

addle:


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

cr136124 said:


> Yeah..........what he said........we want to see them naked.........:devil:
> 
> Wait, where are the pics of the subs!?!?!


It was too heavy for me to move by myself....I'll get some help when I get home. And it's only one sub for now. PB 12 plus.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

cr136124 said:


> Wait...........you didn't try your system yet?????
> 
> addle:


I know!!! I had to take my son to practice. 
Sitting here just waiting to leave......it's only about 12 miles....an 8 year old should be able to walk that. Huh??


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome and Congrats! Can't wait to hear your opinions on these speakers - they look awesome and SVS has a great rep on their building. 

Pics and impressions....


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> It was too heavy for me to move by myself....I'll get some help when I get home. And it's only one sub for now. PB 12 plus.


I'm looking at the future and I clearly see two subs at your room.........:T

Oh, the mighty PB12-Plus, be ready to be amazed!!!



sound pioneer said:


> I know!!! I had to take my son to practice.
> Sitting here just waiting to leave......it's only about 12 miles....an 8 year old should be able to walk that. Huh??


Oh, we can keep an eye on him.........head back home, and we will be watching him..........:cop:


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

cr136124 said:


> I'm looking at the future and I clearly see two subs at your room.........:T
> 
> Oh, the mighty PB12-Plus, be ready to be amazed!!!
> 
> Oh, we can keep an eye on him.........head back home, and we will be watching him..........:cop:


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'll end up with 2 PB 12's. but I was starting from scratch and stuff was adding up quickly so I put off the second one for now.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'll end up with 2 PB 12's. but I was starting from scratch and stuff was adding up quickly so I put off the second one for now.


Wow, if this is just first step on building your system (audio point of view) you are swinging in high gear with this setup...:TT

Let's kill some time until the practice ends......so, how big is your room again?


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

cr136124 said:


> Wow, if this is just first step on building your system (audio point of view) you are swinging in high gear with this setup...:TT
> 
> Let's kill some time until the practice ends......so, how big is your room again?


18' wide by 23' deep with 9' ceiling. 
Has a wet bar and bathroom at the back of the room. 
No windows at all.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Practice is done and I was just told that there is a major accident on the road I need to take home. The road is blocked. Great, the alternate route is waaaay out of my way.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> 18' wide by 23' deep with 9' ceiling.
> Has a wet bar and bathroom at the back of the room.
> No windows at all.


Sweet is not a huge room and it seems like is sealed. The Plus will definitely treat you well. But, I bet Ed Mullen at SVS already told you that. But oh boy, when you add the second one.....................you have to invite me to your home to have a close encounter with those beasts.......:flex:

Wet bar and bathroom are critical............so, you can stay at your home theater for weeks.........well played my friend, well played......:clap:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

sound pioneer said:


> I know!!! I had to take my son to practice.
> Sitting here just waiting to leave......it's only about 12 miles....an 8 year old should be able to walk that. Huh??


That's what bikes are for.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Those look sweet, I can't wait to see the sub and everything set up. NICE!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

So I'm driving home on my alternate route and I'm stuck behind this car....check the plate. Haha! Can't make this up.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

cr136124 said:


> Sweet is not a huge room and it seems like is sealed. The Plus will definitely treat you well. But, I bet Ed Mullen at SVS already told you that. But oh boy, when you add the second one.....................you have to invite me to your home to have a close encounter with those beasts.......:flex:
> 
> Wet bar and bathroom are critical............so, you can stay at your home theater for weeks.........well played my friend, well played......:clap:


Haha! Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sound pioneer said:


> So I'm driving home on my alternate route and I'm stuck behind this car....check the plate. Haha! Can't make this up.


LOL, what are the odds of that :T


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> So I'm driving home on my alternate route and I'm stuck behind this car....check the plate. Haha! Can't make this up.


KARMA!!!!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

And the beast has made an appearance!! This thing is beautiful. I'll have to break out my Nikon SLR and get some good pics this weekend.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Pics are pretty dark from my iPhone.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

^^^

She is a beauty.............and you don't deserve her!!!

I'll PM you my address, so you can send her my way.......:rofl:

Sweet man, just sweet! So, what is next? Is everything hooked now? No? What about now?

LOL!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

sound pioneer said:


> Pics are pretty dark from my iPhone.


That's more like it, thanks and enjoy the great new sound!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Definitely some beautiful speakers. I can vouch for the SVS subs and you're going to be impressed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Now stop taking pictures and plays some music and a movie  Your smile wont fit on your face once you hear these


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome - those are some beauties!!! Start enjoying and then share with us all!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice pics! Your room looks great from what little I can see, and so do the speakers. The license plate on that car is crazy too...seriously, what are the odds of that? Enjoy your new system!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

That is a awesome setup! Maybe one of these days I can have something like that. I hope u enjoy it. Congrats!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Well the front 3 sound awesome! I only had a short time to play with them. I do have a problem though, I don't think my sub is getting a signal from my receiver. I did just instal my very first coax F connector over the weekend so maybe I did something wrong. I'm going to buy a continuity tester after work tonight. I'll check the coax first and then I'll cut off the connector and try again. I really wanted to hear the sub last night.....went to bed disappointed. 

BTW, thanks for all the compliments. I'll take some better pictures once I get everything cleaned up.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

All the anticipation and it only half way worked. Well hopefully u can figure out your problem I don't know anything about those connectors. Wish I could help. Good luck


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Yeah it was not good....it was even worse because I'm pretty sure that it was either something I did wrong or the builder.....house is new, only 2 years old. 

I'll figure it out.....hopefully I'll getting fixed tonight. Just not enough time in a day.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Ok, recap of my problem:

My receiver is in a closet with a long new & cheap sub woofer cable (have a new short one coming from Blue Jean Cable) coiled up and connected to a 7.2 wall plate (SW1)
The coax was not terminated so over the weekend I bought a "F" connector kit and installed a compression F connector and then attached it to the other side of the wall plate. (Wall plate has a F conn to RCA)
At my sub the wall plate was already there with a male F connector so I just got a female F conn to RCA adapter. 
I have a super nice subwoofer cable from SVS connecting the sub to the wall plate. 
The sub turns on and I set the volume to -50 like it says to in the audyssey setup. 
Ran the audyssey with only the front 3 and sub woofer connected. It calibrated everything but the sub.....didn't find it.....it didn't make a sound. 
So I'm guessing that my attempt at installing a F connector failed. 

Am I over looking anything? Really bugging me and I want to go home and figure it out.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> Yeah it sucked....it was even worse because I'm pretty sure that it was either something I did wrong or the builder.....house is new, only 2 years old.
> 
> I'll figure it out.....hopefully I'll getting fixed tonight. Just not enough time in a day.


So, do you think the issue is the interconnect cable? Do you have an extra RCA cable that you can hook to your receiver straight to the PB12-Plus?


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

cr136124 said:


> So, do you think the issue is the interconnect cable? Do you have an extra RCA cable that you can hook to your receiver straight to the PB12-Plus?


I might, I'll have to look tonight.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

cr136124 said:


> So, do you think the issue is the interconnect cable? Do you have an extra RCA cable that you can hook to your receiver straight to the PB12-Plus?


Agreed, that would be the first thing I would do.

-50db seems really low for a level starting point?


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed, that would be the first thing I would do.
> 
> -50db seems really low for a level starting point?


Well this is my first time so I'm just following instructions. Volume scale is from 100-0. 
Actually the on screen instructions say to set the volume to 50%.....I think that's what it said. Maybe that was the problem.....the volume was to low? Would the receiver assume that there was no sub with the volume set to low? Where do you think I should set the volume?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, if the level was too low the receiver simply would not hear the sub and think its not there. If the scale is -100db to 0db then -50 is good. Halfway is always a good starting point.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> Well this is my first time so I'm just following instructions. Volume scale is from 100-0.
> Actually the on screen instructions say to set the volume to 50%.....I think that's what it said. Maybe that was the problem.....the volume was to low? Would the receiver assume that there was no sub with the volume set to low? Where do you think I should set the volume?


My Denon receiver has Audyssey MultEQ XT32 and I have to set the volume at 16 on the sub amp. So, you might want to try changing that to 15 as starting point for the calibration.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

cr136124 said:


> My Denon receiver has Audyssey MultEQ XT32 and I have to set the volume at 16 on the sub amp. So, you might want to try changing that to 15 as starting point for the calibration.


So, are there different versions of the Audyssey? I have the Marantz SR6007 so it probably has the same version as your Denon huh?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It has Audyssey MultEQ XT so one step down from XT32 but it still functions in the same way.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

cr136124 said:


> My Denon receiver has Audyssey MultEQ XT32 and I have to set the volume at 16 on the sub amp. So, you might want to try changing that to 15 as starting point for the calibration.


That's all it was set the volume to 15 and all is good!!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I bet that's a big relief! Let us know your impression on what it all sounds like once you have everything up and running.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> I bet that's a big relief! Let us know your impression on what it all sounds like once you have everything up and running.


Very much so.....I do own a coax continuity tester now. . 

Checkout these little guys......still very heavy!
Nice solid quality.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol, those are sweet! They look like they will put out some serious sound. And knowing Svs I'm sure they will last u for a long time!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Next problem. Drywall anchors that will fit in a countersink hole......never ever seen one. Screw head has to sit flush or below the surface for these mounts to work. Off to the hardware store. Geez.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know where your from but at Lowe's they have some I used for my speakers. If I remember correctly they were called gator clips. You place the anchor in the wall then run the screws through them they hold like 80lbs a per screw! They work extremely well.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> I don't know where your from but at Lowe's they have some I used for my speakers. If I remember correctly they were called gator clips. You place the anchor in the wall then run the screws through them they hold like 80lbs a per screw! They work extremely well.


Cool thanks.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

No problem. Good luck


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Those Ultra surrounds look amazing. SVS make great gear


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> That's all it was set the volume to 15 and all is good!!


Really happy for you man! So, what is the level set by Audyssey on the sub after calibration?

And, what do you think about the subwoofer? Do you have one of these movies?

War of the Worlds
Cloverfield
The Incredible Hulk (Edward Norton)
How to Train Your Dragon
Battle: Los Angeles
Live Free or Die Hard
Flight of the Phoenix

In other words, heavy hitters (bass point of view).........if yes..........you have to try them now with your PB12-Plus.........it is going to be a complete new experience. You will be like this for months:


*Spoiler* 



:bigsmile:







sound pioneer said:


> Very much so.....I do own a coax continuity tester now. .
> 
> Checkout these little guys......still very heavy!
> Nice solid quality.


Wow, those are indeed beautiful speakers indeed..........:hail:


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

cr136124 said:


> Really happy for you man! So, what is the level set by Audyssey on the sub after calibration?
> 
> And, what do you think about the subwoofer? Do you have one of these movies?
> 
> ...


I have all those movies. Haha! 
Just finished hanging the last surround speaker....now I need to clean up. Drywall dust and dark carpet not a good combination.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> I have all those movies. Haha!
> Just finished hanging the last surround speaker....now I need to clean up. Drywall dust and dark carpet not a good combination.


SWEET!!!!!

So, what is it going to be? 

My vote is for War of the World - pod scene.
Second - The Incredible Hulk - sonic cannons scene.
And for dessert - Flight of the Phoenix - plane crash scene. 

:hsd:


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Man I keep watching movies and I really need to get ready for bed. Battle Los Angeles is awesome!! I wanted to watch the Star Wars pod racer scene but I can't find the movie. No telling what my 8 year old son did with it. 
The bass is unbelievable!! PB 12 Plus is amazing!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont forget to give Transformers DOTM a spin :T


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> Man I keep watching movies and I really need to get ready for bed. Battle Los Angeles is awesome!! I wanted to watch the Star Wars pod racer scene but I can't find the movie. No telling what my 8 year old son did with it.
> The bass is unbelievable!! PB 12 Plus is amazing!!


I can see your big smile all the way down here in Georgia...........:TT

Bed? Oh, simple...just set the volume to reference level 0.0 dB and then you will feel the bass at your bed.

You are welcome!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol! I like this guys idea.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

cr136124 said:


> I can see your big smile all the way down here in Georgia...........:TT
> 
> Bed? Oh, simple...just set the volume to reference level 0.0 dB and then you will feel the bass at your bed.
> 
> You are welcome!


I might just sleep up here.....and call in sick tomorrow. LOL!


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> I might just sleep up here.....and call in sick tomorrow. LOL!


Now we are talking!!!

Do you want me to call your manager on your behalf?

:devil:


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

That's what I would do! When I finally get my sub that's my game plan. Keep the neighborhood all night and call in to work the next day to recuperate. Lol


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

pddufrene said:


> That's what I would do! When I finally get my sub that's my game plan. Keep the neighborhood all night and call in to work the next day to recuperate. Lol


Nice plan......:TT


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

I'm really impressed with the whole system and I haven't tweaked anything yet....the front 3 speakers are just sitting where I plopped them down. I think tomorrow I'm going to try out the duet option on the surrounds.....in theory it sounds cool.
I still need to clean up.....I get distracted to easily. Haha!!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

, I forgot. I'm still waiting on some more banana plugs for the additional channels.....for the duet configuration.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

It's not hard to get distracted when u have new toys to play with.  even us grownups can act like kids in a candy store!


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey, where is my today's report?

:scratch:


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

+1 on that! Lol he must have forgotten about of us


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Unfortunately he did not feel like the forum rules should apply to him like they do every other member. He thought the rules were childish, yet he was banned for his childish behavior. It's a shame, but it is what it is.

I don't really see the need to keep this thread open, thus it will be closed.


----------

